
Amazon wants to launch thousands of satellites to provide internet access - vanburen
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/04/amazon-project-kuiper-broadband-internet-small-satellite-network.html
======
mig4ng
These are great news, some competition and big corporations with a lot of
money trying to improve the lives of those in need and with worse life
conditions.

Still I am sceptical about their interests. Facebook intentions were to create
a free internet that they would control all the traffic, is it the same for
Amazon? Or does Amazon profit from having more people using the internet and
creating businesses using AWS?

